# Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε το π.χ. και πότε το λ.χ. ;



## unique (Jan 28, 2012)

Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε το π.χ. και πότε το λ.χ. ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ την ίδια γνώμη έχω.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 28, 2012)

Δεν θα έβαζα όμως το "λ.χ." σε τεχνικό κείμενο, που μιλά για περιπτώσεις, παραδείγματα εφαρμογών ή χρήσεων κ.λπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2012)

Πολύ πολύ σχολαστικά, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το παραδείγματος χάριν -- π.χ. αναφέρεται σε κάποιο (υλικό) παράδειγμα ενώ το λόγου χάριν -- λ.χ. σε κάποιο λογικό (όχι υποχρεωτικά υλικό) πλάσμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ το _λ.χ._ Μπορεί να έχω γράψει _λόγου χάριν_, αλλά δεν έχω θεωρήσει σκόπιμο να έχω δύο συντομογραφίες για το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

Γιατί _χάριν_ και όχι _χάρη_;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Για να κάνει παρέα στο άλλο απολίθωμα, το _παραδείγματος χάριν_. Αποφάσισα να μην τα φτιασιδώσω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί _χάριν_ και όχι _χάρη_;


«Χάρη» είναι στη μονολεκτική μορφή: λογουχάρη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Το «λόγου χάρη» έχει μακρά ιστορία. Μην κρίνεις από τη δική μου προτίμηση για τα απολιθώματα.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=HZ1...en&sa=X&ei=LAUkT8rPGMKh4gT04sykCQ&redir_esc=y


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2012)

Ας δώσουμε και δύο συνώνυμα που δεν έχουν συντομογραφία:_για παράδειγμα
επι παραδείγματι_​Η δε συντομογραφία «π.χ.» έχει δημιουργήσει και "λέξη" _πιχί_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το «λόγου χάρη» έχει μακρά ιστορία. Μην κρίνεις από τη δική μου προτίμηση για τα απολιθώματα.


Δεν εννοούσα αυτό (άλλωστε με το _χάρη _λεξικογραφείται ισότιμα προς το _χάριν_). Ήθελα μάλλον να αναδείξω τη μονολεκτικοποίηση (καθείς με τις εμμονές του :)).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Ας δώσουμε και το πιο αστείο συνώνυμο: *έξαφνα*.

*2.* (προφ.) *α.* λόγου χάρη, παραδείγματος χάρη: _Πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν τρώνε χοιρινό κρέας· οι Τούρκοι έξαφνα._ *β.* ας υποτεθεί ότι: _Τρως στο εστιατόριο κι έξαφνα δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις· τι θα κάνεις;_
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=13812&target_dict=1

Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν έτσι και το _αίφνης_, αλλά μόνο ο Γεωργακάς το κάνει σαφές:

 *2* for instance, e.g. (syn παραδείγματος χάρη, λόγου χάρη):
_άλλοτε αίφνης όποιος ερχότανε στο Παρίσι ... έπρεπε να κάνη τη βόλτα του και στις λαϊκές συνοικίες_ (KParaschos) | 
_άλλο ζήτημα αν έρχονταν επισκέπτες· κατέφτανε αίφνης η κυρία Αριστέα_ (AGiannop) 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αίφνης&sin=all

Στο ΛΚΝ:
2. για επιλογή χωρίς ενδιαφέρον: _Aς έλθει κάποιος στον πίνακα· ο Γιάννης αίφνης._


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2012)

Το αίφνης και το έξαφνα στο τέλος δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο φυσικό Προσωπική ιδιοτροπία, αλλά τα παραδείγματα μου λένε ο Γιάννης ο Αίφνης κι η οικογένεια Έξαφνα από την Τουρκία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Είπα ότι είναι «αστεία» συνώνυμα, δεν το είπα; Αλλά τα συνήθισα από τον αείμνηστο τον Μπελεζίνη, που είχε το _αίφνης_ ψωμοτύρι. Θα πρέπει να το θυμάται και ο Earion.


----------

